# Baby niece due any time tonight I feel sick



## Dancer1482 (Oct 18, 2012)

My sister in law is in labour now and I know should be happy but can't be selfish I know, they are so unprepared and I keep finding myself saying its so unfair ur doing it all wrong,already me not having or being able have them cos of pcos although they don't know starting IVF on we'd well first appt any way,

Is it wrong not to wanna see baby they live close to me and I know there going for meal as family once baby here I keep trying think of good excuse,

I went fortune teller on Monday who told me baby due any day will either united or divide the family and I can see that,

I have bought loads for her already but just dunno what do keep distance or not


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi hunni,
sorry for how your feeling, but please please try and bond with baby, i no it hurts but she is family.......years ago in 2004 i found out i could not have children because of my tubes blocked, in that same month i found out my sil and brother was preg, i was like you, didnt no what to do, keep away or be a auntie, any way i had 9 months to come to tearm with it, it hurt seeing my sil with this lovely bump and thinking it should be me, my brother is younger then me,
when my nephew was born, and i pulled my self together and saw him that day, i looked at him and there was so so much love for him, i could not believe how much love i had for one little person that was not mine, but hey he was blood he was the closes thing i was going to get to bein a mummy, a auntie, i would always be there looking after him and taking HMO out, infact it helped me loads having him around, they then went on to have my niece 2 years later, still me with no baby, but i new how i would feel when i saw her, now my nephew is 8 and my niece is 6 and i have a really good bond with them and would not change it for the world, like a said they are blood and my brother children, i take them on Holiday, infact iv just come back from Disney land Paris withe them in summer, Xmas would been so hard year after year with out there little faces,
so Hanni please dint feel upset with this baby, hold her love her, be a Fabe auntie to her, tell its your time and it will be,


----------



## aimless1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello dancer1482 - I know how hard this is. I lost a baby in 2009 and my niece was born within 3 weeks of what would have been my due date.  One of the best things I ever  did was force myself to go and see her as soon as she was born - even though I was in a bad state at the time. My family were great - let me sit and  hold her and cry.  My niece really got me through a very difficult time then  and she did the same through the hard years since  - that niece ( and her little sister) have been a constant joy and reason for me to keep going.    I hope you find a way to bond with your niece.  It is wonderful to be an aunt.
A x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i think that you have to separate your emotions from their baby.  I have been through this and  lost a baby myself on my 1 st and 8 yrs later still trying, i remember crying at my friends baby the first time i held him, i felt bad that his mum would think bad of me.  I went to counselling after my miscarriage.  I also am surrounded by sick kids in my work, and some are removed from their families for neglect etc.  I  realise that 'that baby is their baby, it is not our baby, our baby is waiting to come if we try hard enough to get them' we are not to judge others on their worth of having a family or people will do that to us.
i would try and embrace you your new nephew and niece- as try explaining to them in decades to come why you weren't part of their life to them as you didn't think their parents were worthy and you were jealous. you would loose out.


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Aw, Dancer! I know how you feel. My best friend had a baby last year, and so many people on my ******** are pregnant or just gave birth, and it's hard to watch someone else go through something so easily that you've been trying so hard for. But, like the others have said, I think you shoud try really hard to bond with baby. I made so much effort to be involved in my best friend's baby's life and my God, I would have missed out if I hadn't. I'm Auntie Jess! I cried like a fool when he was born, I was so upset, but he's my 'nephew' and I love him. Ithink if the Fortune Teller said she can unite or divide, it means it's in your hands to decide which one it is.

I think take it one step at a time. Just look towards what you're doing now. Go and see your niece, get through that, and don't think beyond right now. I dunno if that is good advice or makes any sense but I hope it does and I hope it helps. You're that baby's Aunt and she deserves to have you in her life, like you deserve to have her. Plus if, fingers crossed, everything works out with you and you get your much deserved baby and you have cut those ties with your niece, you might look back and regret it. Go give that baby some love and be the best Auntie you can be 

Jess xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with what the other ladies have said. It's a difficult thing to go through but you won't feel any better by avoiding her. Just take things one step at a time  You'll get there!


----------

